# Osborn meets Bela Bartok



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Bob meets Bela, perhaps in the rooms of the Miraculous Mandarin. Lots of spiky and jangly going on, it seems. Again, tap to get sharper, scalable image.


----------

